# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Flat Tank

## Neri

With water restrictions in my area threatening to hit level 4, I'm a desperate man - having planted a number of new trees. 
So what I've done is taken advantage of the slope on the side of the house and laid down a few sheets of roofing iron on the ground and it works a treat. Water whooshes down (from my watering can at least). 
Where the tin ends I plan to have a metre or so long large plastic pipe with a large slit along most of it but not to the ends so as to preserve some rigidity and I'm going to cap both ends of the pipe with the caps for this purpose. 
But what I want to do is drill a hole in the pipe and fit a standard plastic tube and I want to know if there's some attachment (connector) for this purpose so I can ask for it by name at Bunnings? Naturally the fit needs to be as tight as possible. 
It would be similar to a tap I saw for those water-storage barrels you can buy at Bunnings. It consists of two threaded parts. One for the outside, one for the inside and you screw them together. Presumably a sealant of some description would make the fit tighter. 
Am I making any sense here about this thingybob I want to get a tight fitting in my big pipe for my smaller tube?

----------


## Neri

I'm afraid Neri you'll just need to buckle up and go into Bunnings and ask a daft question. Don't worry about it - they are used to it!

----------


## Kaptan

Hey Neri, look in the irrigation area. You should be able to find a threaded piece in plastic that you could put through the end caps with a nut & washer either side. With barb adaptors, maybe an inline tap and some of the black tube, you could put together a suitable cheap solution.

----------

